# --- Walnut Countertop growth rings orientation ??? ---



## irish620 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I am making a walnut countertop that will be attached to a knee wall . I bought kiln dried 8/4 flat sawn material, since the customer wants that exact look. The planks have now been jointed and milled down to 96'' x 18'' (4-5'' widths] x 1.5''. Of course the grain pattern looks the best with all the growth rings going in the same direction. Do you think its crazy to disregard the alternating growth rings pattern, for the sake of the look ? The top will be installed here in San Diego, which is dry to begin with, and I plan on finishing the whole top evenly coated. Since its on a knee wall, as a breakfast bar, it will be supported with brackets and elongated holes to allow for movement. How would you glue up this countertop ?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

No breadboard end I assume? Some say the benefit of alternating the growth rings in minimal. It looks like your boards are fairly narrow and reasonably thick. As long as you let them acclimate in the same climate for a bit before you do the final milling, I think it will be just fine.


----------



## irish620 (Jan 30, 2012)

No breadboard, customers want modern look. They are 1.5 thick x 5'' wide right now and will just skim them to level the surface before final middle seam/glue up. Just afraid of getting that phone call next summer that their bar is warped ?????!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I am assuming they stock is kiln dried well, and has acclimated to the climate of the house. If you can let it actually sit in the house for a few days, that would be great. But as long as your shop isn't significantly different, it should be fine. It looks like you have some nice long brackets, maybe you can drill them and use lots of screws if you want to be sure. But I think you should be fine.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

You might want to elongate the holes in the metal brackets, so you don't get a call next summer that their bar is cracked.


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

I did a similar project in my home using 4/4 makore trimmed in walnut. I glued the boards to a piece of 3/4" MDF that I had first put down as a base. I also screwed the makore to the MDF - angled the screws at an angle so they'd be invisible. I ignored the growth rings, but I was obviously concerned about warping. I also made sure I finished the underside so any changes in moisture content would be the same throughout - well, as much the same as I thought I could control. It's been almost 3 years now and no warping whatsoever.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I think you will be fine. If it were a 40" wide dining table I might be concerned. As it is, just orient for best aesthetics.


----------



## irish620 (Jan 30, 2012)

In the past, I haven't paid much attention to growth rings but this is a countertop/bar that will see a lot of 
use and it is right next to a kitchen sink. So, my original thought was since they are smaller width boards of thicker
dimension, warping/cupping shouldn't be a problem. But as I was laying out the boards for best look, I realize they were all going in the same orientation. Kinda thru up a red flag to seek advise


----------

